# Apr 6, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: JOE JOE JOE, Tables & Hardys, Christian/Cole, FTR/Bucks



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Should be fun! The Hardyz are gonna be spot monkeys for the rest of their run. 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff Hardy just got to AEW and he's already gonna have gone through tables twice LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Butcher >> the rest in the match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just make Butcher look strong, it's all I ask.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The finish to B&B vs. Hardys will probably resemble this:


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs. FTR II was just set up for next week's Dynamite at the ROH PPV.



Spoiler



FTR won the ROH tag belts from the Briscoes in a classic, they all shook hands and as FTR left the ring the Bucks appeared out of nowhere and jumped the Briscoes. FTR came back and completed their face turn.

Unsure if the ROH tag belts will be defended in addition to the AAA belts come Wednesday.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Samoa Joe was announced to appear on Dynamite.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Card looks delicious already.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Card:


AAA & ROH Tag titles: FTR (c) vs. Young Bucks
Christian Cage vs. Adam Cole
Tables Match: Hardy Brothers vs. Butcher & Blade
Shawn Dean vs. Shawn Spears
Samoa Joe appears
Owen Hart Cup qualifiers continue

Honestly, this looks like a huge show on paper. Not sure about Spears vs. Dean (which isn't official yet but MJF said it'll be happening) but I think it'll tie in to the Pinnacle storyline (Dean is the one who beat MJF by DQ). I think we may be looking at a Downfall of MJF storyline before he picks himself back up (lost Wardlow, lost to Punk, about to lose FTR).

Current ticket situation for the show:

*AEW Dynamite - Rampage
Wed • Apr 06 • 7:00 PM
Agganis Arena, Boston, MA*

Available Tickets => 7
Current Setup/Capacity => 5,293
Tickets Distributed => 5,286 (99.9%)


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Card:
> 
> 
> AAA & ROH Tag titles: FTR (c) vs. Young Bucks
> ...


Shawn Spears is going to get a win on Dynamite. In this economy?

Jokes aside, this card looks great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That's a solid card full of story yet again.

I find myself looking forward to seeing the Blackpool Combat Club every single week so interested to see what they do this week. Yuta done well against Bryan last week and Regal was scouting his ROH Pure Championship win last night so I wonder if there is another recruitment effort this week. 

Considering ROH don't have any confirmation of weekly content - I wonder if we see some ROH stories develop here until then. Samoa Joe is on the show, which will be good. Lethal was on Dynamite last week and turned heel last night so I wonder if he'll be involved somehow. Of course the Bucks vs. FTR should be every bit as good as we know it can be and considering the Bucks attacked the Briscoes after the match, I do wonder if Warner have greenlighted them to be on AEW television and we perhaps see Briscoes interfere to prevent a clean finish. That's not even mentioning Tully Blanchards new team of hosses with Cage, Toa and Kaun.

Either way - this could be a real car crash in a good kind of way shows with a lot of their big names around.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That’s a solid card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Today FTR v Briscoes is the best match of 2022

i predict by Wed at 10:00 that FTR v Bucks will take that spot


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Psyched to see Joe again.
Bummed that I'll have to see Christian Cage lose to that overhyped streak of fucking nothing.
FTR vs Bucks is going to be fucking insane.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Briscoes vs FTR last night is currently my #3 for best MOTY so far in 2022.

It was an incredible tag match!

I only rank Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay and El Desperado vs Kazuchika Okada above that match 

Edit: 

Adam Cole is still an awesome talent btw


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I have read so many postivies things about Briscoes vs FTR that i might check out the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I have read so many postivies thingy about Briscoes vs FTR that i might check out the match.


oh, you have to

5* match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Today FTR v Briscoes is the best match of 2022
> 
> i predict by Wed at 10:00 that FTR v Bucks will take that spot


I don't think that FTR vs Bucks will top it but The Bucks are sure gonna try. We'll be getting PPV Bucks on Wednesday. The last Bucks vs FTR match was kinda weird because they did every other tag team's moves except their own. So, we kinda didn't even get FTR vs Bucks LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Dynamite card looks crazy, definitely a Winter is Coming level card, maybe bigger. FTR/Bucks II on free TV is surprising. FTR is sure to win this time. After beating the Briscoes, FTR is hitting a huge resurgence right now, face turn coming too with a possible Bret Hart.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Card looking good with the tag matches and Christian Cage vs. Adam Cole BAY BAYYY


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Cole VS Cage has the potential to be MOTN on a show where it seems obvious that FTR/YBs will be MOTN. 

Looking forward to Wednesday.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Didn't even know that Mania as tonight....XD


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Helluva card for next week with Cole vs. Christian and espesically FTR vs. The Bucks II. Feels obvious Cole will win and I could see the Bucks cheating for another win, leading to a 3rd match maybe at Double or Nothing.

Don't know if I really need to see the Hardys keep doing stuff with the AFO but it's a Tables match so Jeff will do something fun & stupid.

Oh and Joe's Dynamite debut to boot. Hype wise feels like one of their bigger Dynamites in a while.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks are facing Vikingo and Fenix in the top-billed match of Triplemania XXX chapter 1 and FTR are not currently booked, which makes me wonder if the Bucks may take both sets of titles. Which I think would be quite shitty as FTR are really on a roll right now and establishing themselves firmly as one of the modern great tag teams. If it led to a part three where FTR finally beat the Bucks, that could work I guess.

Another potential upside could be we get Briscoes vs. Bucks with Briscoes taking the ROH tag belts back and not being pushed out of ROH by wokeness.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't think they can take both pairs of belts off FTR at this point. That would suck, after their huge win and amazing match vs the Briscoes. I think FTR is going to win, which sets up an eventual rubber match between the two teams down the line.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

At this point FTR should get the AEW tag titles too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> At this point FTR should get the AEW tag titles too.


I don't hate it. They are on a roll right now and doing some of the best work of their career in-ring lately.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> At this point FTR should get the AEW tag titles too.


They're having a bit of a resurgence back to where they were when they first came into the company. I'm loving they're renewed run right now, not that they haven't been killing it the whole time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’ll be fine with Bucks taking ROH / AAA cause it leads direct to YB / Briscoes

and i am 100% sure FTR is taking (rightfully) the AEW tag titles this year

it actually feels like they fit now and deserve it

FTR / YB 3 will be PPV heaven and FTR will beat them then


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> At this point FTR should get the AEW tag titles too.


Interesting considering the weren't particularly happy recently. And Cage is seemingly back too. Chavo got a gig again tok.
I guess complaining about your position in AEW does work.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just add Toni Storm vs Britt Baker with a pie to this pretty decent match card and we are good to go 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Just add Toni Storm vs Britt Baker with a pie to this pretty decent match card and we are good to go 😂


Britt Baker and Nyla Rose did have a feud over burgers LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great - all the weekend’s hot takes are done - time for pro wrestling to kick on again with the best weekly show on tv


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Can't fucking wait for this.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fun weekend. Dynamite should benefit from the Cody buzz, and I'd expect the opening quarter hour to be hot with WWE viewers checking back in.

Do you think Dynamite will be mindful of that audience in this week's format?

Do they open with established star power or a hot match with quality wrestling?

Can they resist making references to WWE or Cody this week?

As for the show, there were 100 things that happened last week and I can't remember half of them, so look forward to being surprised as everything progresses this week. It'll be a nice change of pace again after watching WWE's slower, video package heavy programming last weekend for Wrestlemania.

And can't wait for FTR/Bucks II. My favourite pure wrestling match over the weekend was actually the Bucks' match on Rampage, it felt like they were making a statement. Now with FTR set for Dynamite, it seems the Bucks could realistically cap off the weekend with the two best matches happening on either side of it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Fun weekend. Dynamite should benefit from the Cody buzz, and I'd expect the opening quarter hour to be hot with WWE viewers checking back in.
> 
> Do you think Dynamite will be mindful of that audience in this week's format?
> 
> ...


I think they will start with FTR vs The Bucks to make use of the longer commercial free block


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> Cole VS Cage has the potential to be MOTN on a show where it seems obvious that FTR/YBs will be MOTN.
> 
> Looking forward to Wednesday.


Hopefully cage pile drives him through the building


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I know I felt nothing about FTR at the start but they have changed a lot since. Feel they have a lot more character than most of the soulless tag teams in sew. Maybe Tully is magic and needs to groom everyone. Tully with cage seems fitting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The match order will be interesting. Dynamite always loses a chunk of fans in Q1 due to the strong BBT lead-ins, but you still want to retain as many as you can. I prefer title matches to headline, so am hoping Bucks vs. FTR goes on last, but wouldn't be surprised if it opens and gets 20 minutes through the break. If the tag does headline, Cole vs. Christian will open as we know TK likes to start with a big entrance and that'd be Cole's. Samoa Joe may debut in Q2 to again try and hold to fans maybe, but I'd put that on later and keep hyping it.

There are Owen Hart men's and women's qualifying matches to be added and Shawn Spears vs. Shawn Dean is supposed to happen to (will tie in to MJF/Pinnacle drama).

Roll on Wednesday and a decent weekly wrestling show at last. BTW, this show is sold out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The match order will be interesting. Dynamite always loses a chunk of fans in Q1 due to the strong BBT lead-ins, but you still want to retain as many as you can. I prefer title matches to headline, so am hoping Bucks vs. FTR goes on last, but wouldn't be surprised if it opens and gets 20 minutes through the break. If the tag does headline, Cole vs. Christian will open as we know TK likes to start with a big entrance and that'd be Cole's. Samoa Joe may debut in Q2 to again try and hold to fans maybe, but I'd put that on later and keep hyping it.
> 
> There are Owen Hart men's and women's qualifying matches to be added and Shawn Spears vs. Shawn Dean is supposed to happen to (will tie in to MJF/Pinnacle drama).
> 
> Roll on Wednesday and a decent weekly wrestling show at last. BTW, this show is sold out.


FTR vs Bucks isn't for an AEW title though, so it kind makes sense to open


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The match order will be interesting. Dynamite always loses a chunk of fans in Q1 due to the strong BBT lead-ins, but you still want to retain as many as you can. I prefer title matches to headline, so am hoping Bucks vs. FTR goes on last, but wouldn't be surprised if it opens and gets 20 minutes through the break. If the tag does headline, Cole vs. Christian will open as we know TK likes to start with a big entrance and that'd be Cole's. Samoa Joe may debut in Q2 to again try and hold to fans maybe, but I'd put that on later and keep hyping it.
> 
> There are Owen Hart men's and women's qualifying matches to be added and Shawn Spears vs. Shawn Dean is supposed to happen to (will tie in to MJF/Pinnacle drama).
> 
> Roll on Wednesday and a decent weekly wrestling show at last. BTW, this show is sold out.


I think they open with Hardys vs Butcher/Blade. It is a popular group in a match style that is guarantees a big spot. It is their good spot to hold viewers. Usually the next segment would be a Punk promo, but I think Joe will cover that.

Prediction:
Hardys vs Butcher/Blade

Joe Promo

Christian vs Adam Cole

Hangman confronts Cole and sets up match for battle of the belts

Owen Hart Men's qualifier - I think this includes Shawn Spears, so MJF can have a segment after.

Owen Hart women's qualifier

Promos/interviews that set up matches for Rampage. This should be where they hype the Jade vs Marina match

Bucks vs FTR - double title match

I wish the end of the show had Dem Boys showing up, but I expect that the Gates of Agony and Tully show up to set up a feud with FTR.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> I think they open with Hardys vs Butcher/Blade. It is a popular group in a match style that is guarantees a big spot. It is their good spot to hold viewers. Usually the next segment would be a Punk promo, but I think Joe will cover that.
> 
> Prediction:
> Hardys vs Butcher/Blade
> ...


I like this match order. Bucks/FTR should main event for sure.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I like this match order. Bucks/FTR should main event for sure.


I would also like them to not announce who will be in the Owen Hart qualifiers in advance. It would be cool to find out in real time on the show who is in the match.

In fact has any company ever had a blind tournament before. One where we don't know who is in the tournament or the match ups until their music hits for their match. It would be a fresh way to present the first round matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Konosuke Takeshita is due in America soon to begin his year-long stay in AEW. Wouldn't surprise me if he's thrown in the Owen qualifiers as an Elite member, though not this week's (I think he leaves on the 10th). Use Callis as his mouthpiece.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting. The Road to Dynamite starts with Dem Boys. Maybe Tony convinced Warner about The Briscoes?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Joe vs Platinum Max in an Owen Cup qualifier!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Interesting. The Road to Dynamite starts with Dem Boys. Maybe Tony convinced Warner about The Briscoes?


for sure - the bucks didn‘t just kick them for no reason


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Joe vs Platinum Max in an Owen Cup qualifier!


the rap is going to be amazing


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> Joe vs Platinum Max in an Owen Cup qualifier!


This could be a potential trainwreck Not the first choice id have gone with for his first match back in a long time


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for sure - the bucks didn‘t just kick them for no reason


Well, could be a set up for Bucks vs Briscoes in ROH, rather than AEW


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not really looking forward to the Bucks ruining FTR (again) just after they started gaining momentum.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit Joe's getting in the ring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511478382034305033


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511517763944128512


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yay. More random matches and no stories.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Yay. More random matches and no stories.


There’s countless stories going on right now.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> I think they open with Hardys vs Butcher/Blade. It is a popular group in a match style that is guarantees a big spot. It is their good spot to hold viewers. Usually the next segment would be a Punk promo, but I think Joe will cover that.
> 
> Prediction:
> Hardys vs Butcher/Blade
> ...


I'd like that, but wonder if they'll want the first hour to be loaded for the WWE fans who aren't currently into AEW, and which type of acts would make the best first impression for that audience.

The only WWE guys I'd feature early (if any) would probably be Punk, Mox, Bryan, or Jericho. Actually, maybe Bucks/FTR would be the best opener, since everyone knows the Bucks - and they're EVPs, so the WWE fans who were impressed by Cody will be curious about the "other" EVPs.

So yeah, I've talked myself into opening the show with EVPs and a brilliant pure wrestling match that's going to be a higher quality than anything on Wrestlemania, but on a smaller stage.

Then something sports entertainery perhaps like a CM Punk or MJF promo, then Jericho's new faction... actually, everything is great lol. It's going to be a good show no matter how they format the show, so maybe there isn't much of a need to cater to potential WWE fans lol.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> There’s countless stories going on right now.


Last week was stacked with stories, they just don't spend 70% of the show on replays and video packages to constantly waste time reminding you of what you just watched.

Some people need that repetition, so AEW and WWE are kind of at opposite ends of the spectrum there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Yay. More random matches and no stories.


lol - man, are you missing the ‘owen hart cup’ graphic each week or what? XD


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Yay. More random matches and no stories.


Which match is random?

Hardyz VA Butcher/Blade - This story has been building since the Hardyz debut and Jeff put Butcher and Blade through a table

Christian vs Adam Cole - Fits right in line with the Undisputed Elite vs Page/Jungle Express story.

Bucks vs FTR have history dating back over a year and have had multiple promo segments over the past couple of weeks with FTR calling out the bucks. That doesn't even include the ROH appearance.

Joe vs Max Caster - The story is simply qualifying for the Owen Hart Cup tournament. If this was just some Samoa Joe warm up match, I would agree that it is random, but winning this match has a prize and furthers the story of how far Samoa Joe will go in the tournament.

Shida vs Julia Hart - Same reasoning as above. They could even add Deeb on commentary to watch Shida or advance the Julie Hart to HOB stuff.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Which match is random?
> 
> Hardyz VA Butcher/Blade - This story has been building since the Hardyz debut and Jeff put Butcher and Blade through a table
> 
> ...


Joe vs the random jobber is the most random


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Joe vs the random jobber is the most random


It isn't random though. The match has a prize for the winner. That is the definition of having a purpose for the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> It isn't random though. The match has a prize for the winner. That is the definition of having a purpose for the match.


like… do peeps not comprehend or what?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> like… do peeps not comprehend or what?


I am just happy I can be here to explain.

On another note: This is the kind of card structure that I really want AEW to keep with. It is much closer to what AEW originally tried to be instead of the sport entertainment stuff that they were doing post Full Gear. 5 matches, all with purpose. I am sure they will pepper in promos from Jericho, Lambert, etc, as well. If I was a conspiracy theorist, I would say this is TK fulling moving away from Cody and putting on the kind of show structure that Cody wasn't interested in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am just happy I can be here to explain.
> 
> On another note: This is the kind of card structure that I really want AEW to keep with. It is much closer to what AEW originally tried to be over the sport entertainment stuff that they were doing post Full Gear. 5 matches, all with purpose. I am sure they will pepper in promos from Jericho, Lambert, etc, as well. If I was a conspiracy theorist, I would say this is TK fulling moving away from Cody and putting on the kind of show structure that Cody wasn't interested in.


i have a feeling your conspiracy theory is right

this has an air of NJPW about it - but with its own styles of course and some drama thrown in here and there


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> It isn't random though. The match has a prize for the winner. That is the definition of having a purpose for the match.


But its only believable if Samoa Joe goes over! 

Same can be said with Shiida, she is a former champ matched up with a valet.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> But its only believable if Samoa Joe goes over!
> 
> Same can be said with Shiida, she is a former champ matched up with a valet.


Predictable does not equal random.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright you fucks enjoy the show, Won't be able to catch it live. I don't wanna hear one fucking negative thing out of any of you about this week's dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Battle of the Belts II needs to be built tonight. What is headlining that? BotB had TNT Interim title match, FTW Title Match and Women's Title match. AEW treats these as lessers so don't expect Hanger vs Punk here.

With Christian vs Cole tonight, I think we could get Jurassic Express vs reDRagon to headline BotB II and very well could get a title change there. With so much tag talent in AEW right now it's a crime Jack and Luchasaurus are carrying around those straps. 

TBS Womens title defense and maybe a RoH defense to round out the televised card.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> It isn't random though. The match has a prize for the winner. That is the definition of having a purpose for the match.


I would like them to explain what the winners of the Owen get though. Does the winner get a trophy and a title shot? Just a trophy? A trophy and an oversized novelty check?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I would like them to explain what the winners of the Owen get though. Does the winner get a trophy and a title shot? Just a trophy? A trophy and an oversized novelty check?


The prize should be a trophy and a title shot!


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

RiverFenix said:


> Battle of the Belts II needs to be built tonight. What is headlining that?


I'm hoping Adam Cole vs. Hangman Page where Cole wins the title. Also I'd like to see reDRagon take the titles from Jurassic Express.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The prize should be a trophy and a title shot!


I might go Trophy and an oversized novelty check going to a charity of the winner's choosing. That'd be sappy enough for this tournament.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I would like them to explain what the winners of the Owen get though. Does the winner get a trophy and a title shot? Just a trophy? A trophy and an oversized novelty check?


I can understand that and I agree it needs to be explained what the winner will get. Getting a title shot at All Out would seem like the best prize. Basically a guaranteed #1 ranking spot until that PPV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I can understand that and I agree it needs to be explained what the winner will get. Getting a title shot at All Out would seem like the best prize. Basically a guaranteed #1 ranking spot until that PPV.


Just by the nature of the tournament, the winner will have a lot of ranked wins I suppose


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Glad that Julia Hart is getting a match on Dynamite. Her first match on Dynamite since last July. Her first match on TV since January.

Joe vs. Max will be interesting.

HOPEFULLY FTR wins.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Just by the nature of the tournament, the winner will have a lot of ranked wins I suppose


Exactly. I am wondering how many qualifiers they are intending to have. I doubt they are going to have everyone qualify. That would just be like adding an extra round to the tournament, but with re-sending.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the rap is going to be amazing


Someone on Reddit dropped their own rap and now I need to hear this line tonight :

If America is Garfield then Boston is Odie, 
Is this really the guy we traded for Cody?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm really hoping the 1st Owen goes down as a classic tournament.

Looking like it's gonna be a fun show.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

The booker of the year will know how to book a tournament.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> I'm really hoping the 1st Owen goes down as a classic tournament.


it seems they are filling it with the best of the best

Imagine a tournament with Mox, Danielson, Punk, MJF, Wardlow, MIRO, HOOK?, Hobbs, Joe

fuck - that would be amazing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Early impressions of the Owen tournament is that it's going to have a fairly exclusive feel when they get beyond the qualifiers. The qualifiers resemble the usual round one matches of AEW eliminator tournaments with a bigger name given a win over a midcarder. So far they seem to be getting this out of the way via qualifiers.

Toni Storm (new arrival) beat The Bunny
Jamie Hayter (probably in line for a big push sooner or later) beat Skye Blue
Hikaru Shida (top star and ex-champion) will beat Julia Hart

Samoa Joe (new arrival) will beat Max Caster


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bucks v FTR is the main event tonight

hope we get Briscoes!


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm hoping this will be a good night... it's got three things going for it...

Hardy's vs Butcher/Blade - tables match
Young Bucks vs FTR II
Samoa Joe - first match and promo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seeing people talk about the Owen Tournament got me thinking about what I feel it will be like. And at the end of the day, I feel like for the most part the thing people will remember about this is the fact that it's being presented by the Owen Hart Foundation and what comes with that with Owen's legacy.

AEW have done plenty of tournaments whether they be for Titles or to determine a #1 Contender. And for the most part I feel like AEW Tournaments come and go. Some good matches in there, but the Tournament as an event doesn't feel special in the same way that the G1 feels for NJPW. Or for a WWE example, like the Rumble does.

I'm not saying that it needs to be like that but I do feel like people are hyping this up more than what it's going to end up being, which is just another tournament with some fun matches sprinkled in. Not overly different from the tournaments they've done in the past but with the name "Owen" attached to it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511720634677555203
I know this is from the Road To video, but I find it interesting that a tweet that includes the Briscoes has TBS tagged. It might mean nothing, but finishing tonight with the Briscoes debut would be _chef's kiss_.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> Seeing people talk about the Owen Tournament got me thinking about what I feel it will be like. And at the end of the day, I feel like for the most part the thing people will remember about this is the fact that it's being presented by the Owen Hart Foundation and what comes with that with Owen's legacy.
> 
> AEW have done plenty of tournaments whether they be for Titles or to determine a #1 Contender. And for the most part I feel like AEW Tournaments come and go. Some good matches in there, but the Tournament as an event doesn't feel special in the same way that the G1 feels for NJPW. Or for a WWE example, like the Rumble does.
> 
> I'm not saying that it needs to be like that but I do feel like people are hyping this up more than what it's going to end up being, which is just another tournament with some fun matches sprinkled in. Not overly different from the tournaments they've done in the past but with the name "Owen" attached to it.


It's more of a tribute to Owen and a chance to raise awareness and money for his Foundation. This will certainly put more eyeballs on the charity and only good can come out of that. I wouldn't be surprised at all that at the end of the Tournament, the winners will present his wife with a large donation to go towards that.

The matches are almost secondary to what the story being told is.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Garmonbozia said:


> The booker of the year will know how to book a tournament.


Hopefully this time Tony picks the right people to put over!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garty said:


> It's more of a tribute to Owen and a chance to raise awareness and money for his Foundation. This will certainly put more eyeballs on the charity and only good can come out of that. I wouldn't be surprised at all that at the end of the Tournament, the winners will present his wife with a large donation to go towards that.
> 
> *The matches are almost secondary to what the story being told is.*


I dunno. I think the women's division could really use some bangers. I was rewatching Serena Deeb vs Riho the other day and it hit me that it's been a while since we got a basic one-on-one women's wrestling match this good in AEW.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope Deeb VS Shida gets set up in the post match tonight and it isn't being held for a first round tournament match. 

No Spears VS Dean announcement, at least as of yet. Maybe it ends up on Rampage?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Spears vs. Dean on Rampage, booker of the year would really be going to his ruthless roots!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hope this is the night that Julia snaps and turns.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hope this is the night that Julia snaps and turns.


At least they seem to have finally remembered that storyline and started to advance it again. She's been acting standoffish during the Varsity Blonds' matches. The last tag match with them that I saw, she just sat on the ring steps the entire time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> At least they seem to have finally remembered that storyline and started to advance it again. She's been acting standoffish during the Varsity Blonds' matches. The last tag match with them that I saw, she just sat on the ring steps the entire time.


Yeah, it looked like she was sitting crying.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks a fun card.

Still mostly interested to see if Wardlow's on the show.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

According to Fightful, Tony announced on Busted Open that we will hear from Eddie Kingston, Santana and Ortiz. 

Always a good time when Eddie is in front of a live mic.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Garty said:


> It's more of a tribute to Owen and a chance to raise awareness and money for his Foundation. This will certainly put more eyeballs on the charity and only good can come out of that. I wouldn't be surprised at all that at the end of the Tournament, the winners will present his wife with a large donation to go towards that.
> 
> The matches are almost secondary to what the story being told is.


Absolutely. At the end of the day that is the most important thing coming from all of this.

I'm just talking more to the idea of fans trying to make this particular tournament feel like a bigger deal from a product or creative standpoint, I just think from that standpoint people are setting themselves up for a disappointment.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Finally, a decent wrestling show to watch 😄


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Leyla Hirsch blew out her knee at the start of the first Elevation match taped before Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511841724779405321


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Sad to see, they were doing good things with her 
They should've cooled on the Russia references though


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Leyla Hirsch blew out her knee at the start of the first Elevation match taped before Dynamite.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511841724779405321


Curciate ligament damage ? 
Even if I don't like watching her that much, I hope it is not too serious...

I'm gonna watch the show tonight expecting the Briscoes to show up !!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK said he wants to present tonight's show like a PPV, so I'd expect it to be heavy on the in-ring action.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

That sucks so much. She was about to get a title shot after Nyla’s loss. Leyla has been one of my faves in the division from her first match on Dark. She has a different style than most of the others…I guess Marina Shafir might be closer in style. 

Irregardless!

Leyla must feel gutted about this happening now. Let’s all hope for a quick recovery and the continuation of a promising career.

Depending on the actual injury’s severity we can’t know how long she will be out for. Could d be four months. Could be a year andthen some like Darius Martin. Cross your fingers and hope for the best damn.

Damn. Just as her profile andTv time was trending upwards.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> TK said he wants to present tonight's show like a PPV, so I'd expect it to be heavy on the in-ring action.


Like a PLE? That can mean only one thing for sure…and this not in any order or a list of my personal free agent shopping list. 

Nixon Newell
Athena
Mia Yim
Any number of Indy talent seen on Dark. Like Willow, Baron Black, Marcus Kross and son
Chris Dickerson
Windham Rotunda
Bandido
Mike and Maria
Jay White


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, LuFisto wrestled before the show on Elevation. Anyone remember her?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Wow, LuFisto wrestled before the show on Elevation. Anyone remember her?


Not even a little bit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Wow, LuFisto wrestled before the show on Elevation. Anyone remember her?


Who?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A prominent French-Canadian women's wrestler on the indies in the noughties and beyond. Possibly one of the first to do regular intergender matches too. She was in Shimmer and was tipped to join a major promotion. Don't know what happened there. She was put in the Indie HoF recently.









LuFisto: Twenty years on the crest of the women's evolution in wrestling


When LuFisto began wrestling almost 20 years ago, it was a far different world. Through wrestling men, some in hardcore matches, and fighting the government, she helped change it for the better.




www.espn.co.uk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ROH ring announcer Bobby Cruise is at tonight's AEW Dynamite taping in Boston, MA.

Cruise will be ring announcing ROH Tag Team Champions FTR vs. The Young Bucks tonight.

- PWInsider


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Pretty good card, starting with a banger.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ADAM COLE BAY BAY 

FUTURE AEW CHAMP


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tuned in live for the first time in forever and we're already off to a bad start with this clown.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> ROH ring announcer Bobby Cruise is at tonight's AEW Dynamite taping in Boston, MA.
> 
> Cruise will be ring announcing ROH Tag Team Champions FTR vs. The Young Bucks tonight.
> 
> - PWInsider


I think I liked the ROH ring announcer more than Justin Roberts LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Adam Cole is mega over in Boston


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Let's go Christian!!!!

You're gonna job this dude out aren't you?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crazy hot crowd.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Edge and Christian still top of their game.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

First 10 seconds had more atmosphere than the whole of RAW 🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

with the prickly relationship with Impact, I'm surprised AEW is still using Christian's Impact theme.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adam Cole Bay Bay


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good Evening Fellas and Ladies...Hope for a good show!


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Christian Cage looks like André the Giant tonight !


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole getting his biggest W in AEW here I expect to set up Hangman vs Cole II at BotB.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

We getting Adam Cole segment out of the way early, big oof.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THAT freaking crowd reaction for BOTH of these talented men!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Why Adam Cole is over I'll never understand. Dude doesn't stand out.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Man I love Breath of the Wild but I think this sign might be right


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

FTR Vs Bucks should be a banger


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why Adam Cole is over I'll never understand. Dude doesn't stand out.


Hes dorky mannerisms and catchphrases go a long way.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Is it a Canadian thing to have such a flat ass? Christian and his buddy Edge are so flat ffs. How is it even possible?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This is a crowd that should be at RAW after Wrestlemania. They need to get their shit together.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lmaooooooooo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why Adam Cole is over I'll never understand. Dude doesn't stand out.



The amount of Adam Cole body threads in this forum say otherwise


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Hes dorky mannerisms and catchphrases go a long way.


I mean fair enough I guess? Don't really want my wrestlers being dorky but oh well can't have everything.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The size difference between Christian and Adam Cole is hilarious.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Is it a Canadian thing to have such a flat ass? Christian and his buddy Edge are so flat ffs. How is it even possible?


Bret Hart used to have junk in the trunk


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why Adam Cole is over I'll never understand. Dude doesn't stand out.


I don't like him much either but he definitely is over.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Is it a Canadian thing to have such a flat ass? Christian and his buddy Edge are so flat ffs. How is it even possible?


 I was hesitating between reporting your post or laughing at it, until I understood you spoke about Ontarians


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gn1212 said:


> Is it a Canadian thing to have such a flat ass? Christian and his buddy Edge are so flat ffs. How is it even possible?



LMFAOOOOO


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The size difference between Christian and Adam Cole is hilarious.


Christian at least looks like he's fit.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> First 10 seconds had more atmosphere than the whole of RAW 🤣


No one can top the debut of Ezekiel


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Adam Cole just blew a kiss to @YamchaRocks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Lmaooooooooo


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adam Cole is awful in every fucking way.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Nice catch adam

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m so bored with these damn matches. Same thing every week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope that Christian wrestles more going forward. He's still as good as ever to my eye.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Countdown is on to the reDRagon interference.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> I’m so bored with these damn matches. Same thing every week.


Wrestling matches??


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok this match has gone on for too long now end it


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If you told me 15 years ago that Christian would still be wrestling in 2022 and would routinely have 30-50lbs on half of his opponents, I would have laughed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Countdown is on to the reDRagon interference.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This feels so small time after watching WrestleMania.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hopefully the Young Bucks take the titles from those FTR jobbers and are on tv more. 

FTR and that old washed up fart need to get off tv ASAP! 

Hopefully Kenny is back soon!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok this match has gone on for too long now end it



About 12 mins?? You lot hate wrestling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This feels so small time after watching WrestleMania.


This is very underwhelming compared to Edge vs AJ Styles!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sometimes certain wrestlers would be more over alone than with a group or partner. IE...Jeff Hardy. Even Cody was more over alone at Mania than when out with his group


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This feels so small time after watching WrestleMania.


Bye then 😃


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hopefully Kenny is back soon!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This feels so small time after watching WrestleMania.


It literally feels like an indy show

AEW really need to up the entire production its poor


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They try so hard, yet Owens/Austin had a better match and it only had 2 wrestling moves and 2 finishers in the entire match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These former WWE jobbers are ruining AEW!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This thread is disgusting


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Christian is the fucking man


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This section is absolutely awful these days. It's literally 90% trolling and shitting on AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"AE Dub AE Dub🤪" is literally just the same shit as the "EC Dub" chant 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a statement win. I'm most impressed it was clean.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why did Christian get out of the ring so fast? He no sold that lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> This thread is disgusting


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BOOM YA FUCKIN' HATERS  🤘


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Good match. I do wish it was Christian vs Page instead of Cole again.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Christian is so much bigger than all these guys besides Luchasarous.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whoanma said:


>


Man of Steel 10/10.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> About 12 mins?? You lot hate wrestling


When every single match in the card goes 10+ minutes it gets boring. Too much in ring stuff isn't a good thing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Dolph Ziggler just randomly coming out trying to look tough 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Can we stop this Cole vs Page feud once and for all please ?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LMAO I'm taller than both of these guys.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page is such a bitch, its so cringe how he keeps trying to look tough when he is just Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Man of Steel 10/10.


Cavill is a great Supes.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

ANOTHER Texas Death Match??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW loves those gimmick matches


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> LMAO I'm taller than both of these guys.


Nikki ASH is taller than these guys 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These guys would enhancement talent getting squashed by Bill Demott and A Train on Velocity if they were around 20 years ago.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> LMAO I'm taller than both of these guys.


And? Mike Tyson is what, 5'9, 5'10 at best?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Nikki ASH is taller than these guys 😂


Troll


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First time the world title has been defended on Rampage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW and WWE love gimmick mat he's just got the sake of one


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This feels low budget after watching Wrestlemania.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get this ROH garbage outta here! Nobody cares about these jobbers


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMOA JOE!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh my god that's my first time seeing Joe and he is fat as hell lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well he's apparently taking Rampage more seriously, which is a plus.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This feels low budget after watching Wrestlemania.


Is it more fun though? 100%


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Samoa Joe is just a star. How WWE never knew what to do with him is crazy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sunburn Joe 😂


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Complaining about the height of performers is just…


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Get this ROH garbage outta here! Nobody cares about these jobbers


Why the fuck are you in this thread?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> It literally feels like an indy show
> 
> AEW really need to up the entire production its poor


Maybe it would be better if there was a CGI belt buckle during Page's entrance and they changed camera angle after every punch


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Joe about to murder Max


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok finally a real fuckin wrestler.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Joe's chest so red?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759461938258739200


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The injury prone line LMAOOOO I love this dude!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> This feels low budget after watching Wrestlemania.


But is already better than RAW. Just another 52 weeks of RAW and Smackdown to sit through until Mania!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Max don’t miss


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Max Caster needs to start winning


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe! Look at that fat piece of shit fucking neckbeard in the crowd marking out for that Aklaimed jobber! CRINGE! 😂


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The Acclaimed have grown on me


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I love Caster lol.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That's a statement win. I'm most impressed it was clean.


That wasn't clean, he poked Christian in the eye.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck are people pointing out that an episode of Dynamite looks "low budget" next to Wrestlemania?

Of course it fucking does.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This show is fucking awesome so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Troll Joe.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I hope Joe can stay healthy he deserves a good run


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This feels so small time after watching WrestleMania.



Unlike Night 2 of Wrestlemania I'll actually be finishing this show.

The crowd was asleep until the McAfee match, it was awful.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ImpactFan said:


> The Acclaimed have grown on me


Same, they should be the next tag champs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're putting Dark results across the screen now like that's supposed to make us care any more about what happens in fucking YouTube squashes.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Acclaimed deserve to be more than jobbers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe looked really good there. Moving fast


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They're putting Dark results across the screen now like that's supposed to make us care any more about what happens in fucking YouTube squashes.*


🥱


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> I hope Joe can stay healthy he deserves a good run


I want Joe vs Kenny so bad.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great segment. Caster got his rap in and Joe gets a dominant win.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Very impactful debut for Joe. He looked better than I expected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Always a pleasure to watch this guy lose.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Same, they should be the next tag champs.


For me, P&P should be next tag champs, but they seem to be going the trio's route


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Samoa Joe in his mid 40s suffering from hypertension shouldn't be going over anyone


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Joe looks healthy, I hope he doesn't get injured again.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lethal is so much better as a heel


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

some more dubya digs lmfao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Samoa Joe in his mid 40s suffering from hypertension shouldn't be going over anyone


Oh look you still here week after week crying about the size of there guys


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why does Sonjay Dutt get TV time?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jay Lethal should be on Dynamite every week.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank God they're finally giving Jay Lethal something, dude is way too talented to sit on the sidelines.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe won just as he should! But should be doing more than wasting his time with this ROH garbage. 

Its AEW! Even stupid Vince would of knew better to just dispose of ROH like its trash of he got it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Spears vs Dean. That will put butts in seats.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Well, it took some time but it looks Jay Lethal has established himself as a mainstay on Dynamite.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lethal vs Joe???? Fuck it I can get behind that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> Jay Lethal should be on Dynamite every week.


I agree I think he's in my top 10-15 right now. He has nailed all his appearances so far.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck are you in this thread?


Im watching AEW! Not ROH 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Spears vs Dean. That will put butts in seats.


The only butt going in any dear is Spear's. He's the Chairman afterall.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe won just as he should! But should be doing more than wasting his time with this ROH garbage.
> 
> Its AEW! Even stupid Vince would of knew better to just dispose of ROH like its trash of he got it.


Agree.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Thank God they're finally giving Jay Lethal something, dude is way too talented to sit on the sidelines.


Hopefully for you he doesn’t have a 12 minute match 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Samoa Joe in his mid 40s suffering from hypertension shouldn't be going over anyone


Okay then what's the point in him being on the show exactly? 

Joe still moves extremely well, the biggest issue with Joe is the fact that he can't stay healthy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lethal, Dutt and Joe? Major TNA vibes.

People complained about Lethal losing to top stars, but it was all part of a frustration -> heel turn storyline.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

AEW is becoming a mix of NXT and TNA.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The right thing to do with the ownership of ROH would be just to bury all that ROH trash and stomp them beneath the homegrown AEW talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lethal vs Joe is solid. I'm okay with that


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why are they all keeping their WWE themes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I've always liked Joe, but the fact he not only never got in shape, but only got fatter and fatter through the years, makes it clear he never had the attitude or commitment to be a full-time top guy. And I gotta say, at his current age and weight, I'm not even sure if it's safe for him to be in the ring. I'm afraid his next injury might be his last, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "Blackpool Combat Club" and none of the wrestlers in it aside from the manager are from England....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why are they all keeping their WWE themes.


Samoa Joe is a TNA name


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Good god. Joe has never been skinny but wow did he pack on the pounds. Really hard to have him on TV going over people when he's as fat as he is.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I still can't get over how Meltzer reported Regal was on his final days and thankfull was wrong...But Good lord lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Did I just hear ''I'm off my nut with excitement"? I fucking hope I did.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Hopefully for you he doesn’t have a 12 minute match 😂


Oh I'm cool with Lethal having 12 minute matches, fuck Adam Cole though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Spears has really made his entire character and career off that botched chairshot to Cody aint he?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

So does Wardlow show up and murder spears tonight


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Good god. Joe has never been skinny but wow did he pack on the pounds. Really hard to have him on TV going over people when he's as fat as he is.


Yes and you can really see it in his face a lot more now


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Did he just call Dynamite Rampage?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Oracle said:


> It literally feels like an indy show
> 
> AEW really need to up the entire production its poor


Yes, let's overproduce a wrestling show with LEDs everywhere and silly AR graphics.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears' theme is forever a banger.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Spears.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What was Shawn Spears doing in that chair? It looked like he was jerking off probably has Cassie Lee on his mind 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MJF!!!!


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Well with Cody gone I'm guessing it's only a matter of time until Shawn Spears returns to some role in WWE as Ty Dillinger. How long ago did shawn sign with AEW? It's gotta be coming up on 3 years doesn't it? Guessing he's good for at least a surprise entrance at the Rumble at 10.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511865258977206286


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shawn Spears has done more with less push than anyone. He’s went from a WWE geek to a legit part of the show. His role is perfect


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe is a TNA name


There's no disco vibe in this TNA theme.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I actually like Spears in his current role.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Mr. Moneymaker…Shawn Spears vs. Another Shawn???This just about breaks Vince’s brain more than steroids.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

THE HOTTEST FREE AGENT IN THE BUSINESS!!! 

MJF "Are you good you old prick?" hahaha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> So does Wardlow show up and murder spears tonight


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Shawn Spears vs Shelton Benjamin 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ffs MJF killing me 😂


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

What we sayin', is Punk showing up tonight?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd is chanting "Wario" 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow to cost Spears and the 'Pinnacle Killer' Shawn Dean is born!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck Wardlow looks like a million bucks!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is so fucking over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The security guards are taller than Wardlow 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wardlow is a fucking star


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sami Zayn just partying behind Wardlow LOL


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OMG Tony Kahn just lets people run rampage backstage injuring security and staff!




Did I make a good WWE troll fan remark?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're booking Wardlow much better.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMY ZAYN


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RIP staff.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow is smaller than the security guys 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a very WWE finish but I was still entertained


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I like Wardlow a lot, but he's a bit on the small side for a big guy. He might not have worked in a bigger territory


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is what I wanted to see out of this. Wardlow trying to break in week in and week out. Hopefully they get more creative as the weeks go on, but these first couple of times have been great.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That entire thing was brilliant totally brilliant


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you Cornette for these great Wardlow segments.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Homegrown star… Wardlow! Over as hell. Beast. Future.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Max will have no friends soon.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trent is great


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow is smaller than the security guys 😂


You are so annoying man!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They're booking Wardlow much better.*


Tony definitely listened to what Jim said about it and took his advice, because it's been pretty much spot on since then lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> I like Wardlow a lot, but he's a bit on the small side for a big guy. He might not have worked in a bigger territory


About the same size as John Cena


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wheeler Yuta looks like an Asian Steve Blackman off the juice.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy getting booed


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank goodness Sammy left Tay behind.

oh wait


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> I like Wardlow a lot, but he's a bit on the small side for a big guy. He might not have worked in a bigger territory


Why do people keep saying this? It's bizarre. The man is 6'2 and built like a fucking brick shithouse. He's not being billed like he's Kane or Big Show. He's Goldberg/Lesnar, to which he's comparable in stature.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wardlow has been booked perfectly since day 1.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Waiting for Wardlow to finally murder Maxwell.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

These two ass clowns.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Geeee said:


> About the same size as John Cena


Yeah, that looks about right


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG Conte holding the cards is cringe....They better make them heel ASAP!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow on fire. Looks like a real star.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The security guards are taller than Wardlow 😂


Believe it or not there are people taller then 6'2 that exist in the world. 

Wild stuff, I know.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy is about to become the new Cody if he keeps this shit up with Tay. Maybe this is what he wants?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Thank goodness Sammy left Tay behind.
> 
> oh wait


They’ve seriously taken the Brandi/Cody go away heat spot


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

wardlow is over as FUCK

wheeler yuta has the charisma of a used condom

why is he on my television again...?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do people keep saying this? It's bizarre. The man is 6'2 and built like a fucking brick shithouse. He's not being billed like he's Kane or Big Show. He's Goldberg/Lesnar, to which he's comparable in stature.


He's definitely smaller than Goldberg and Lesnar


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> OMG Conte holding the cards is cringe....They better make them heel ASAP!


She and Sammy are becoming arrogantly annoying quickly.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Wardlow on fire. Looks like a real star.


I see Vince backing up the BRINK trucks for him. Vince fkin loves guys with that look


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy and Tay kiss got booed. They're filling the Cody and Brandi role already.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't stand Sammy Guevara, I wonder when he gonna cross the no return zone doing a Sean Waltman's BS


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

They booed him, ahahahah.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

oh hey Jericho, well, there go my panties.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wardlow tossing around people like a superhuman was pretty cool.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eddie Vs Joe in a hot dog eating contest is something I want to see!! lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> He's definitely smaller than Goldberg and Lesnar


Without a doubt about the same height and a physique that is more aesthetic than either Goldberg or Lesnar for about the past 6/7 years.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho is heel so why getting jumped backstage by what is supposed to be the "good guys"? It makes no sense!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> Sammy getting booed


I noticed that. What do we think it is?

1) He and Taya are grating?
2) How they came to be together rubbed some people the wrong way? I say this observing what people have said.
3) He’s simply not a likeable young fellow?
4) The (often misrepresented) view that male wrestling fans can resent a handsome man with an attractive woman?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If LAX are back together, give Diamante something to do and put her back with them.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The beat


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I see Vince backing up the BRINK trucks for him. Vince fkin loves guys with that look


its funny how he went through a WWE tryout and didn’t get picked up


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eddie Kingston looks like a fat guy you see at Walmart 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope Eddie gets a title run in AEW. It don't have to be a long run either...He deserves it and it would be a great moment!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I tapped out as soon as I saw Sammy and Tay on the screen. 







*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If Sammy comes back next week with an awful neck tattoo, I’ll start worrying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird how his shirt looks kind like Cody Rhodes logo lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't believe how small Wardlow is. How am I supposed to take him seriously as a powerhouse?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Are these guys supposed to be the faces?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> If Sammy comes back next week with an awful neck tattoo, I’ll start worrying.


He should come out with a huge red hickie 'kiss' tattoo of lips on his neck lmfao!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

junkyard dog and butch reed shout out :MARK


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Believe it or not there are people taller then 6'2 that exist in the world.
> 
> Wild stuff, I know.


Remember when this buisiness had larger than life men and usually only the vanilla midget jobbers were under 6'4? 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bosnian21 said:


> The beat
> 
> its funny how he went through a WWE tryout and didn’t get picked up


That was then this is now totally different. He is clearly a lot better. I mean I have noticed his growth just these past few months alone.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I only prefer my wrestlers 7'1'' and 375+ lbs

Anybody under that is a vanilla midget.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"HaHardy" 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This 1st hour has been fantastic so far


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Table match next with the Bucks/FTR ending the night. This card is loaded tonight


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> If Sammy comes back next week with an awful neck tattoo, I’ll start worrying.


Gets a tattoo on his neck with the Spanish God logo and starts having dramatic entrances.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> If Sammy comes back next week with an awful neck tattoo, I’ll start worrying.


Just a fucking giant panda LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho is heel so why getting jumped backstage by what is supposed to be the "good guys"? It makes no sense!


Faces can't beat up heels who have been jumping them/beating on them for weeks?

I'm all for valid criticisms, but some of these posts I'm seeing tonight are genuinely lowering my IQ.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Gets a tattoo on his neck with the Spanish God logo and starts having dramatic entrances.


It would be a nice gimmick, a parody of Cody lmao


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Remember when this buisiness had larger than life men and usually only the vanilla midget jobbers were under 6'4? 😂


John Cena: 6’1”
Steve Austin: 6’2”
Ric Flair: 6’0”
Sting: 6’2”


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I unrealistic, or is it legitim to expect the Briscoes to show up tonight ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


They should actually show that so we can hear Sammy's promo instead of putting on during the commercial breaks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> If Sammy comes back next week with an awful neck tattoo, I’ll start worrying.


This would do the same job


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Remember when this buisiness had larger than life men and usually *only the vanilla midget jobbers were under 6'4? *😂


No.

When was this time period where individuals under 6'4 were considered "midgets" ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Us Jade's gotta stick together, LETS GO GIRL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jade in those black leather pants OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Let me find out Jade going to have a show on Zues with her and her baddies LMAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol mark sterling


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jade Cargill the new Godfather


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

French Connection said:


> Am I unrealistic, or is it legitim to expect the Briscoes to show up tonight ?


That would rule, it depends if Warner have relaxed their their stance though. Briscoes should be on national TV every week.


----------



## The Hungry One (10 mo ago)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Gets a tattoo on his neck with the Spanish God logo and starts having dramatic entrances.


Would be a hilarious way to "retcon" a missed opportunity with the over indulgent Cody stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He reminds me kind of Adam Pierce lol with hair though


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The TBS belt is a complete flop! Get rid of it!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One of these days Jade is gonna press slam Mark Sterling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade's promo skills have improved a LOT.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Jade's MMA diss got a nice little pop. Ha.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jade is amazing and Mark is probably the best manager in AEW. I love their chemistry.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That wasn’t bad from Jade and Sterling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardhog 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I bet Vince jerks it to Jade.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> One of these days Jade is gonna press slam Mark Sterling


I’d be all in for her squashing Cole into oblivion.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cargill and Wardlow the two best thing about this god damn show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Military jobbers dont draw


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tony Schiavone walks like a duck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

You can just tell Bad Bunny is a freak lol


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

"I work in a circus." - MJF

 yes you do


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Each time I look at Shawn Spears, I can't believe Cassie looks the way she does and of all the hot male wrestler ass she could have, she chose him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff Hardy the star of the two. He should go solo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Butcher and Blade coming out throwing a bunch of tables arounds with The Bunny is better than these washed up old farts, nostalgia gimmicks are garbage.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The TBS belt is a complete flop! Get rid of it!


You just have a couple of women matchs everyweek, I agree it makes no sense having 2 single titles.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeff is completely broken down. I think he injured his leg.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why did the Butcher just throw himself against the rail?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Only positive of Jeff around Matt is i think Jeff has more chance of being sober though when around Matt.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 120020


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 120020


AEW NEEDS MORE OF THE BUNNY!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Khan needs to Jeff to tone it down. He or Joe will get injured if not careful


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These old washed up WWE farts suck! Show The Bunny!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well this match has been a disaster.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh doss that count.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeff looks like shit. These Hardy matches are going to have to be well produced.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That doesn't look too good. Jeff should switch to character work at his age.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony Khan needs to Jeff to tone it down. He or Joe will get injured if not careful


If they are too old and injury prone to wrestle than just have them retired!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is Jeff injured? He looks unbelievably awkward and just got eliminated extremely quickly.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Do the announcers know the rules? Pretty sure Jeff is still in the match


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Why didn't that count?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Brother Nero needs to start taking care of himself.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> That doesn't look too good. Jeff should switch to character work at his age.


He's 44, not 64.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Catalanotto said:


> Each time I look at Shawn Spears, I can't believe Cassie looks the way she does and of all the hot male wrestler ass she could have, she chose him.


Maybe Spears has just like this big ol' goo bazooka or something.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Knoxville had a much better match at WM


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Hardys didnt lose becaise Jeff didn't go all the way through the table? It just kind of split.

Oh, Excalibur has explained it.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

We are still in the Hardys Jubilee now. 
But let's be honest, this team sucks!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> So Hardys didnt lose becase Jeff didn't go all the way through the table? It just kind of split.


Both men have to go through the table. They've made that clear repeatedly.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You eliminate the most over guy in the building 30 seconds in? ...ok


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Is Jeff injured? He looks unbelievably awkward and just got eliminated extremely quickly.


No, he's been working like that for years. He's always been a great seller though so you never know when he's actually hurt.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So I guess Jeff is injured.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sooooo jeff is hurt? wow lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

French Connection said:


> You just have a couple of women matchs everyweek, I agree it makes no sense having 2 single titles.


Its not like how RAW is kayfabe going up against Smackdown where the titles to rep each brand would be needed, its just the same product with 2 singles in which makes no sense they should just have one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> These old washed up WWE farts suck! Show The Bunny!


When your custom character appears in a future AEW game


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> So Hardys didnt lose becaise Jeff didn't go all the way through the table? It just kind of split.
> 
> Oh, Excalibur has explained it.


I guess it is elimination? I dunno if they changed the rules because Jeff went through LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fatt Hardy is wearing a shirt because hes fat 😂


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> So Hardys didnt lose becaise Jeff didn't go all the way through the table? It just kind of split.
> 
> Oh, Excalibur has explained it.


Apparently, it's an elimination style match?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The crowd seems more concerned than excited


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

These rules are confusing when both guys can continue even if they are eliminated


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait the Butcher is still there but Jeff just left Matt to die?


Wtf is going on?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This match has been a trainwreck


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is a cluster fuck and Tony is so dumb just throwing the Hardys in these matches that mean nothing and that no one will remember.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fatt Hardy just layed on the table just like that Bully Ray TNA gif 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fatt Hardy's been eating the grapes recently 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Someone wake up Cornette.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ah ha ha ha Jeff


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DELETE THIS MATCH


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Poor commentators making it as they go.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Fatt Hardy's been eating the grapes recently 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tony " The other guy is eliminated but since they're is NO DQ he is there to help" 

Is this real life? LMAO


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Some of you need to open your eyes. This show absolutely sucks. Nothing stands out. It’s just one match after another. Roster is way too big. Some talents shouldn’t be on TV. Not good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh yeah turning into a TLC match!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Matt has a new character, Obese Matt


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jim said TLC, doesn't WWE own that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff's still walking lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Poor Jeff gonna be in pain after this


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This idiot Tony Khan is planning to kill Jeff or something?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jeff's like fuck it i can barely walk but let me just fall off the ladder


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are they doing these ridiculous spots on TV every week?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Hardy Boyz should of retired and wwnt into the Hall of Fame ASAP after returning to win the tag belts at WrestleMania 33.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jeff is literally going to kill himself one of these nights. 

Was Jeff not eliminated? I'm so confused but I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So Jeff was eliminated but still delivers the winning table shot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Jeff's eliminated then why... oh nevermind.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Victory for Obese Matt and Paraplegic Jeff.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude that is disturbing they had Jeff do that spot SMH


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> This idiot Tony Khan is planning to kill Jeff or something?


Yeah, he's gonna die doing a basic ladder spot he's done 500 times.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Some of you need to open your eyes. This show absolutely sucks. Nothing stands out. It’s just one match after another. Roster is way too big. Some talents shouldn’t be on TV. Not good.


Aew always been that, it's their way to tell the stories, if you prefer something like a soap WWE suits you better


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Jeff doesn't look well.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This idiot Tony Khan is planning to kill Jeff or something?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778095318214868992


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was a mess of a match honestly.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That match was a car crash in slow motion.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok this match is definitely a jubilee. 
TK praised Jeff to do the same bump in front of the live crowd this week. 

But my friend, it sucked !


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to go down the drain because here comes Andrade.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I feel like I’m watching 2013 TNA. This show is all over the place. A big fat mess.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol bunny being out there


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow I've never seen this before!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

We've seen this before, lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait to hear Jim thoughts on this tag team match and him kill Tony for having Jeff do that ladder spot lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

STIIIIING IN MY BOOTY BABY


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Come on Sting, you should have slapped that ass, at least


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Why are they doing these ridiculous spots on TV every week?


They have to kill each other every week. Numb everyone with the moves that eventually they wont be able to out-do since they can only do so much.

Charlotte about to get pissed at Andrade lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Remember, if you liked Jeff's hotspot, you also think drunk driving is a good idea, according to what somebody told me.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

For once I am cheering for Andrade ! 
So sick of these fat c*nts keeping the spotlight !


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A guy who's eliminated wins the match lmao. Who the fuck is agenting this shit?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't believe Jeff nearly died dropping a whole 8 foot off a ladder onto another human and through a table which lessens the impact of the fall.

Won't somebody please think of the children?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I feel like I’m watching 2013 TNA. This show is all over the place. A big fat mess.


Next theme to hit


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Now that shit is over, let's get over to the rest of the good stuff.
Christian turning?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Andrade replacing Charlotte with Bad Bunny lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why do they have Shiida a former womens champion matched up with a valet? 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Unless Julia is in her bra and panties I have no interest in this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jungle Boy please never fucking speak again you suck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How come I feel like the best part of that table match segment was The Bunny?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

if shida loses, wrestling is dumb.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm all for a heel Christian upper card push.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Next theme to hit


God I will never forget how big the build up to that was and D LO brown end up being one of the main guys...I legit died laughing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Andrade replacing Charlotte with Bad Bunny lol


Charlotte could just step on Andrade whenever she gets tired of him and wants to move on 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Funny how his arms start to come together to brace for the impact


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A guy who's eliminated wins the match lmao. Who the fuck is agenting this shit?


They don't have agents in AEW. They have coaches but you don't have to listen to them. Either way, Jeff and Matt are experienced enough to know what they're doing. This is on them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nyla Rose seriously needs to be released. How many world title feuds is she going to be in? Just go away.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Each time I look at Shawn Spears, I can't believe Cassie looks the way she does and of all the hot male wrestler ass she could have, she chose him.


Cassie ultimately spends more time hanging out with Jessie though 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Thunder Rosa being wasted on Nyla.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Aussie and Brit on American tv


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hayter>>>>>Storm


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

England vs Australia


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey look it's "She's just tired guys!!" Toni Storm!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jamie looks like a fucking babe!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter should totally not just beat Toni Storm but smash a pie in her face and bury her!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Jamie looks like a fucking babe!


Jamie Hayter always looks like a fucking babe when she's on tv!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hayter needs to win that tourney. Or Statlander. Anyone else is a huge fail.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Julia telling the geeks to leave lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Julia Blackhart


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Julia Hart looks like a high school girl 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show tonight has no life to it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Julia so much.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Time for her to snap and turn heel.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Didn’t Tony Khan say something about this episode of dynamite being treated like a PPV? Goodness gracious.

it’s not the worst episode, but it’s not must see by any means.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah Shida needs a chair to beat Julia Fuckin Hart. Sure. Lol. Jesus.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

man Julia Hart is small. hard to take seriously


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

You've never seen that(someone sending their manager to the back) Tony? It happened on the ROH show that you said most of us watched.
I guess you didn't...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Julia Hart looks like a Hannah Montanta character 😂


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> man Julia Hart is small. hard to take seriously


Alexa Bliss says hi.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Didn’t Tony Khan say something about this episode of dynamite being treated like a PPV? Goodness gracious.
> 
> it’s not the worst episode, but it’s not must see by any means.


It’s a complete borefest.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Nyla Rose seriously needs to be released. How many world title feuds is she going to be in? Just go away.


Wait TK to get some return from her $2M contract


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

How many substances do we reckon Toni has taken since she joined? Definitely more than a few.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> man Julia Hart is small. hard to take seriously


She looks like a kid 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah Shida needs a chair to beat Julia Fuckin Hart. Sure. Lol. Jesus.


What? She does that move every single match, what has to do with the chair?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor Julia.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Pirate cheerleader


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> What? She does that move every single match, what has to do with the chair?



Yeah. That's stupid.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> It’s a complete borefest.


But didn't you like that 15 minute barn burner between Christian and Cole?????? That match totally, shit, pissed and fucked!!!!! This is wrestling guys!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The House of Black having Julia join is the only reason to put this match on dynamite so it better happen


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gn1212 said:


> Alexa Bliss says hi.


Alexa doesn't look 12, though.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> man Julia Hart is small. hard to take seriously


Do you take Sasha Banks seriously? Julia is at least 5cm taller than her.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is that Malakai facepaint on Julia's eye?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Julia Hart looks like a Hannah Montanta character 😂


Could have just used Melissa Joan Hart when she was there. Even has a ladder for Jeff.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The crowd is surprisingly into this match.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Alexa doesn't look 12, though.


In his early days of NXT yes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A puny little cheerleader going over Shiida wouldnt be believable at all.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> She looks like a kid 😂


TK should push her, he will attract easily the 50+ yo boomers on his show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Was hoping for more time with Bucks Vs FTR


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I feel like I’m watching 2013 TNA. This show is all over the place. A big fat mess.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> But didn't you like that 15 minute barn burner between Christian and Cole?????? That match totally, shit, pissed and fucked!!!!! This is wrestling guys!!!


Absolute garbage


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Alexa doesn't look 12, though.


She did at Julia's age tbf.

Julia is very young, let's see what Malakai does with her.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Was hoping for more time with Bucks Vs FTR


Hopefully The Briscoes will interrupt it


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel like they are gonna give this one to Julia Fart.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


ASSSSSS-a- MANIA!!!!! CANT WAIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Julia Hart is the sexiest cyclops I've ever seen.












M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The World's Only Wrestling Dinosaur vs. Geoform 187. BOOK IT, TK!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's amazing how the same people sit in this thread, whining and bitching non-stop for two hours, week in, week out.

At what point do you get a grip of your life, stop wasting your time and accept that maybe AEW just isn't for you?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Absolute garbage


It was a normal match, what was the problem?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I can’t believe I’m saying this but Raw was actually more entertaining…and I thought Raw absolutely sucked.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol looked awful Julia


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> man Julia Hart is small. hard to take seriously


Julia has a very child-like demeanor but she seems pretty average sized for a woman to me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida making Bob Holly proud.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe I’m saying this but Raw was actually more entertaining…and I thought Raw absolutely sucked.


RAW at least has Edge's faction and our favourite midcarder.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Julia telling the geeks to leave lol


Reminds me of how Alexa was leagues above Blake and Murphy in regard to relevance while they were a stable.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe I’m saying this but Raw was actually more entertaining…and I thought Raw absolutely sucked.


Stop watching, it's really simple.

People are such weirdos. They'd rather choose to watch something they're not enjoying so they can whine and/or troll than just turn it off and go and do something else.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

alright, all is well with the world #Shida


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Julia tried to do twisted Bliss


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Big fan of that pinning position.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hikaru Shida has been on this show as long as JR has and he still can't pronounce her name LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d Tony Khan banging Serena Deeb? Nobody cares about these 2


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Makes perfect sense that Hayter beats Toni and Shiida beats Serena and then its Hayter vs Shiida!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Should have fought.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Deeb looked better when she head her head shaved and a bit more weight on her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Is Swerve a legit music producer or just friend of musicians?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Julia Hart is greener than her outfit. Shida nearly blew out her back trying to carry her.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> RAW at least has Edge's faction and our favourite main eventer and new needle mover.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Rampage brand invades Dynamite 😆


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Unbelievable effort put in that backstage segment. Wow. I’m out. I’ve seen enough.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Keith Lee is a big boy. Jesus


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I gotta say, they do perfect camera angles with Keith Lee all the time. Dude looked like a goddamn TANK at the end of that segment standing over Hobbs


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Deeb looked better when she head her head shaved and a bit more weight on her.


Just turn Punk heel, sign the Good Brothers and put Serena with them and just bring back the SES!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Keith and Swerve vs Starks and Hobbs???

SIGN ME THE FUCK UP


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't TK say he was going to make Rampage better? 

LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Book it, Khan.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Honestly if you want to make Rampage relevant they could flip the title to Cole there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Deeb looked better when she head her head shaved and a bit more weight on her.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

What is Saturday Fight Night ?


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Where the fuck is CM Punk? Fuck!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee used Tackle 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Is Swerve a legit music producer or just friend of musicians?


It's not just a gimmick. He's a legit rapper: Swerve Strickland Drops New Rap Album - Wrestling Inc..


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Good times.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok this is where I drop out, I'm not torturing myself by watching FTR vs The Young Bucks


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Alexa doesn't look 12, though.


She doesn't? 😁


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Post about people complaining about people who don't like the show are just us annoying as all the negative post. Like not everyone likes/enjoy the same things. I am a big AEW critic, but they have a lot of things that I like too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Good times.


Straight Edge For Life


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Deeb and Shida still feuding? It's been like 6 months


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok this is where I drop out, I'm not torturing myself by watching FTR vs The Young Bucks


Look at this! You don't like wrestling man!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> man Julia Hart is small. hard to take seriously


Julia Hart is 5'7


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Keith Lee used Tackle 😂


Nah, Keith has leveled up past the need beyond a basic move like that. Big boi straight up used Take Down. >:]


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ok this is where I drop out, I'm not torturing myself by watching FTR vs The Young Bucks


Are you for real? You watched all this to miss out on the main event? Are you scared the Bucks are going over?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> Alexa Bliss says hi.


Bliss has some form. This chick is a stick. there's no way to cause an impact while stricking. lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

25 minute TV main event 😂😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Swerve is basically Lio Rush but 6 feet tall and not a drama queen. Both are legit rappers.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Post about people complaining about people who don't like the show are just us annoying as all the negative post. Like not everyone likes/enjoy the same things. I am a big AEW critic, but they have a lot of things that I like too.


There is at least some things going on that are likable, Im actually having fun watching it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Victor Chaos said:


> Julia Hart is 5'7


and weight 57


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Deeb and Shida still feuding? It's been like 6 months


It’s a blood feud like Michael Scofield and T Bag


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> 25 minute TV main event 😂😂😂



Hogan must pose.






Bucks must flip. (For at least 20 min.)


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Keith Lee is absolutely massive


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I miss Kenny Omega coming out with the Young Bucks


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> 25 minute TV main event 😂😂😂


It should have been more


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> 25 minute TV main event 😂😂😂


Come on my guy, now you're just criticising for the sake of it. Drop the agenda.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

FTR has been on fire lately with matches


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Post about people complaining about people who don't like the show are just us annoying as all the negative post. Like not everyone likes/enjoy the same things. I am a big AEW critic, but they have a lot of things that I like too.


No, not everyone likes the same things, and most sane, non-attention seeking, non-trolls simply choose to do what any normal, stable person would do and... you know... not watch those things they don't enjoy, rather than wasting their life non-stop posting on a forum about about how crap they find it and how bored they are for the 457th time.

It's fucking bizarre behaviour.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it me or does the Young Buncks theme kind of sound a bit like Toxic Attraction's theme? 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR's theme sounds like the Southpaw dlc music in WWE2k20 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FTR were hand shaking babyfaces at Supercard of Honor..now they're blowing their nose on the shit and acting like heels..against the Bucks..




What?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

AAA belts look like cardboard.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Victor Chaos said:


> Julia Hart is 5'7


Ain't no way this is accurate


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Post about people complaining about people who don't like the show are just us annoying as all the negative post. Like not everyone likes/enjoy the same things. I am a big AEW critic, but they have a lot of things that I like too.


That is annoying, but it does come across equally annoying if somebody makes like 40+ negative posts across the entire show or something. Makes me wonder why somebody bothers with the show, I'd go watch something else if I disliked it to that degree.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This guy is better than the normal AEW ring annoucer.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

French Connection said:


> AAA belts look like cardboard.


Yeah the ROH belts look way better


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Come on my guy, now you're just criticising for the sake of it. Drop the agenda.


He was marking out for this kind of stuff a few months ago and dissing the WWE style product. Reminds me of me when I was 14 and flip flopping between WWF and WCW.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GO BUCKS

#PUTMATTINSIDEME


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Reminds me of how Alexa was leagues above Blake and Murphy in regard to relevance while they were a stable.


Alexa Bliss has centillion light years more charisma in her pinky than Blake and Murphy combined (both have negative charisma). No surprise that Alexa made it on the main roster and Blake and Murphy failed.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

holy... tonight there is too much troll spam in here. get the f out if you are frustrated for whatever reason.

great episode so far. now we are going to witness a banger. cant believe we are 100 minutes in already.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dax Hardwood looks like Bob Hoskins 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> This guy is better than the normal AEW ring annoucer.


He's a great announcer but kinda ugly for TV. Tough call


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> That is annoying, but it does come across equally annoying if somebody makes like 40+ negative posts across the entire show or something. Makes me wonder why somebody bothers with the show, *I'd go watch something else if I disliked it to that degree.*


You must be a normal, rational human being. There ain't many left in this section.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bobby Cruze is one of the best ring announcers of all time. 🙏🏾


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> Are you for real? You watched all this to miss out on the main event? Are you scared the Bucks are going over?


I'd rather tear my eyes out than watch these two teams, they're both probably my least favourite tag teams in the world. Why would I put myself through it?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Man FTR has been over for the last few weeks. They weren't over before then. What changed?lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Look at this! You don't like wrestling man!


I love wrestling, just not these two teams.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Victor Chaos said:


> Alexa Bliss has centillion light years more charisma in her pinky than Blake and Murphy combined (both have negative charisma). No surprise that Alexa made it on the main roster and Blake and Murphy failed.


Alexa Bliss is overrated by idiots that dont wear pants, her overrated push was a waste of time when they should of been starting to push Becky and Bayley instead.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Young Bucks on that Jericho diet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of The Briscoes mentions tonight. I hope they're coming in!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

burtchensen said:


> holy... tonight there is too much troll spam in here. get the f out if you are frustrated for whatever reason.
> 
> great episode so far. now we are going to witness a banger. cant believe we are 100 minutes in already.


Kiss my ass


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys, if Jay and Mark don't show up tonight, I will be extremely disappointed. 
They could elevate the tag team division so high, I mean much higher than bringing the Hardys.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495889329444605953


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Alexa Bliss is overrated by idiots that dont wear pants, her overrated push was a waste of time when they should of been starting to push Becky and Bayley instead.


Not wearing pants is underrated. You have to let things out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe! Dax Hardwood is jerking off in the ring 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> GO BUCKS
> 
> #PUTMATTINSIDEME



Will he fit?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Man FTR has been over for the last few weeks. They weren't over before then. What changed?lol


They had one of the GOAT tag matches against the Briscoes on Friday. I think it's finally clicking that they are a generational tag team and fans are starting to appreciate them more.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Kiss my ass


Weren't you "out" 10 minutes ago?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Man FTR has been over for the last few weeks. They weren't over before then. What changed?lol



Face turn. A non-flashy hard work style team has to be a face team. They didn’t work as heels bc they aren’t cocky or arrogant


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If Julia Hart is 5'7 then I'm 7 feet tall


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Will he fit?



not after Randy Orton's been in there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> not after Randy Orton's been in there.



Fair enough


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Man those boots are distracting. These guys went from Tully/Arn cosplay to Hart Foundation cosplay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I already like this more than their first match. First one was so weird.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They are really teasing Bret Hart


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Not wearing pants is underrated. You have to let things out.


I- 

💀


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FTR taking a page out of Chris Hero's book by rocking gear with ROH's old school word font is a nice touch.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Man those boots are distracting. These guys went from Tully/Arn cosplay to Hart Foundation cosplay.


Don't forget the short lived Midnight Express run


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt busting out Bret moves now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> They are really teasing Bret Hart


Texas next week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> FTR taking a page out of Chris Hero's book by rocking gear with ROH's old school word font is a nice touch.


If FTR is looking at Bulk Bogan's book, its just full of picures of food 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

if bret comes out, my ovaries are gonna blow.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> if bret comes out, my ovaries are gonna blow.


Nope, lets bring the Briscoes !


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Victor Chaos said:


> Alexa Bliss has centillion light years more charisma in her pinky than Blake and Murphy combined (both have negative charisma). No surprise that Alexa made it on the main roster and Blake and Murphy failed.


That's mostly true, although Buddy *did* have 15 minutes of fame as CW Champ and Raw Tag Team Champ with pre-cringe Rollins.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> if bret comes out, my ovaries are gonna blow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Texas next week


Just showing a pic of Shawn buries this entire roster 💀


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> #PUTMATTINSIDEME












Control yourself, woman. There are chillren on this board.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Just showing a pic of Shawn buries this entire roster 💀


Don't forget Shawn's also over 6'4"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Only way we get the Briscoes is if Warner have relaxed their stance. IMPACT seem to think they can get the Briscoes regularly so I'm all outta hope.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

was that a hint at Cesaro?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is great. FTR must be loving being the babyfaces in peril after so long as aggressor heels.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> was that a hint at Cesaro?


What did I miss?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is unbelievable.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

AEW refs are such a cluster fuck that it's to the point where the announcers are just making up shit "The ref didn't see the tag, but he heard the tag!" Um what? lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> was that a hint at Cesaro?


The cum stained warrior is coming to AEW Maggle 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WWE should fired Tyson Kidd so he can come team up with Cesaro and reunite Team Cum 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Match Bucks always deliver.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> was that a hint at Cesaro?



PEPPERONI NIPPLES


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch Dustin end up going back to WWE to reunite Team Shit with Cody 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

It be a nice surprise if FTR wins, but I doubt it lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If The Bucks win this, I'm actually gonna get heated. I'm invested...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I feel like FTR may not win cause Tony may want to do something with them and ROH.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great match! Tho I don’t like kicking out of the tombstone piledriver


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

what a match so far! 
finally FTR is getting the love they deserve!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This match is insane


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh that was a good one


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is stupid.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan is a stupid idiot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow that counter to the meltzer driver was better than the meltzer driver


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fucking BANGER. Not quite FTR vs Briscoes but only one level down.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That was fucking incredible especially the ending LAWDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good finish


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a great finish. Excellent to put FTR over like that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Enjoyable


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tony Khan is a stupid idiot.


You seriously need banning. Unbearable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

FTR vs Briscoes was better but this was a great TV main event


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Hell of a main event!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow. What a match! What a main event!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing match.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

FTR are over as fuck as baby faces


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

So this idiot does not see the belt shot, but sees the foot?

even better: HE SEES THE FOOT AND STILL COUNTS 3 TO REVERSE IT 1 SECOND LATER


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Decent match; underwhelming finish. I wanted the Briscoes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was tag team wrestling PERFECTION. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

FTR seem invested on this run. This is the most I've been interested in them in a long time....Good stuff


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THAT MATCH between FTR and the Young Bucks was FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> So this idiot does not see the belt shot, but sees the foot?
> 
> even better: HE SEES THE FOOT AND STILL COUNTS 3 TO REVERSE IT 1 SECOND LATER


Awful, awful stuff.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a fucking match this was


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> You seriously need banning. Unbearable.


You need to learn how what freedom of speech is and just to deal with other people's opinions, get this sjw cancel culture garbage the fuck outta here!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

What a fucking match.










If the AEW game doesn't have a cheat code that allows you to spam false finishes, then I won't buy it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Decent match; underwhelming finish. I wanted the Briscoes.


You're own fault hoping for them /shrug


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You need to learn how what freedom of speech is and just to deal with other people's opinions, get this sjw cancel culture garbage the fuck outta here!


Lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> FTR seem invested on this run. This is the most I've been interested in them in a long time....Good stuff


Seems like FTR shockingly have more in them as babyfaces, holy shit. They're over big time.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The show was very good and the main event was great. But I admit I'm sad the Briscoes did not show up tonight (and I expect they will never do with this stupid progressist AEW policy). 

Shame on you TK!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You need to learn how what freedom of speech is and just to deal with other people's opinions, get this sjw cancel culture garbage the fuck outta here!


Cancel culture? Hahaha. It's not cancel culture, you're just acting like a dick head and have spent your entire night trolling this thread. It's embarrassing. Get a grip and do something with your life.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't understand how people can call a match where this dude kicks out of his own teams finisher plus More Bang For Your Buck a "banger" or even good. I loved seeing TYB's get a taste of their own medicine but this overkill kick out spam is lame and takes me out of it. Great match if you hate wrestling.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great main event. 

5* classic for me.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

FTR are in god mode.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Decent match; underwhelming finish. I wanted the Briscoes.


The Briscoes are long gone my guy. It sucks, but it is what it is. At least we got FTR v Briscoes before they left.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The match was awesome, but that shit ref job ruined it for me.
You need to be fucking dumb to book that shit


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You need to learn how what freedom of speech is and just to deal with other people's opinions, get this sjw cancel culture garbage the fuck outta here!


Yes you need to be banned. You are ruining the people's experience here...if it persists next weeks I am out of this shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR had probably the two best tag matches of the year so far in a span of five days. Tag wrestling is alive and well. Great role playing in that match and the Bucks did the right thing in giving FTR their win back and letting them carry on their momentum.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> I don't understand how people can call a match where this dude kicks out of his own teams finisher plus More Bang For Your Buck a "banger" or even good. I loved seeing TYB's get a taste of their own medicine but this overkill kick out spam is lame and takes me out of it. Great match if you hate wrestling.


It is a classic wrestling trope that you can't win with the other guy's finish.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Man after WM. Really feels like WWE has the momentum and AEW is just eh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It just shows how deep AEW roster is when they can have a banger Dynamite and the show didn’t even have Danielson, Punk, Moxley, or Omega on it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Seriously! People have their rights to comment their thoughts freely! Biden cock sucking sjw cancel culture bitches can kiss my ass 🖕🏻


I'm certain that FTR voted for Trump


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Here comes the Dax! And here comes the Wheeler!


















Demolition appreciative over tribute from AEW's FTR


AEW's FTR recently revealed their tribute to Demolition. Respect for legendary tag teams like Demolition is alive and well at AEW.




www.sportskeeda.com




.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who was that announcer guy who did the main event? I didnt catch who he was


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> It is a classic wrestling trope that you can't win with the other guy's finish.


Yes, I understand that. It's stupid. Even disregarding that. Please explain kicking out of the MBFYB afterward right after kicking out of the Big Rig.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im leaving this topic.. Fuck Cody Rhodes and fuck the stupid cancel culture smarks.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who was that announcer guy who did the main event? I didnt catch who he was


From ROH, forgot his name Bobby something I think


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Great start for the show. First 40-50 minutes were great. Show dropped off during the Hardys match and it wasn't till the main event where it recovered.

It is a positive that the first hour of the show keeps delivering. Need to sort out the second hour now to keep the momentum going.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Seriously! People have their rights to comment their thoughts freely! Biden cock sucking sjw cancel culture bitches can kiss my ass 🖕🏻


Dude you hate watch the show and bring the mood down. Even you know that. Everyone would be happy if you ceased posting but that doesn't mean that cancel culture's out to get you. Get a grip.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ImpactFan said:


> From ROH, forgot his name Bobby something I think


Okay. Thanks. I noticed Roberts was missing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Who was that announcer guy who did the main event? I didnt catch who he was


That was ROH ring announcer Bobby Cruise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> Yes, I understand that. It's stupid. Even disregarding that. Please explain kicking out of the MBFYB afterward right after kicking out of the Big Rig.


Bucks' finishes in AEW are The Meltzer Driver and BTE Trigger, I don't think they have ever won with that combination in AEW


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes you need to be banned. You are ruining the people's experience here...if it persists next weeks I am out of this shit.


Just put them on ignore...


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You need to learn how what freedom of speech is and just to deal with other people's opinions, get this sjw cancel culture garbage the fuck outta here!


You Sir, are only shitposting.. again and again and again. not seen ONE positive comment from you. you even posted two times back to back tonight. enjoy your main events and stories on the other side but for gods sake, stay away and dont waste your important lifetime 2 hours a week for something you hate.

thank you!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> Dude you hate watch the show and bring the mood down. Even you know that. Everyone would be happy if you ceased posting but that doesn't mean that cancel culture's out to get you. Get a grip.


Dude! Im not "hate warching" it! There is stuff I like, some stuff I dont like.. I am TRYING to enjoy the show! And I kind of do enjoy it, like I said there is some stuff to like about it! 

I cant just praise the stupid booking decisions though, I gotta call it how it is. 

I wouldnt be watching at all if I hated this show.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Bucks' finishes in AEW are The Meltzer Driver and BTE Trigger, I don't think they have ever won with that combination in AEW


I never said it was a finisher. It's a devastating move that shouldn't be kicked out of...especially after taking The Big Rig, obviously.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Just put them on ignore...


DONE.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dude! Im not "hate warching" it! There is stuff I like, some stuff I dont like.. I am TRYING to enjoy the show! And I kind of do enjoy it, like I said there is some stuff to like about it!
> 
> I cant just praise the stupid booking decisions though, I gotta call it how it is.
> 
> I wouldnt be watching at all if I hated this show.





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Im leaving this topic.. Fuck Cody Rhodes and fuck the stupid cancel culture smarks.


Peace.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I'm certain that FTR voted for Trump


It's not a question about Trump or not. 

We are into a "fake" fight sport, people can hit another one in the head with a chair, anyone can cheat/betray on another one, but if you said something wrong years ago, even after recognizing you were wrong and apologizing for your mistakes, you keep your black flag. 
I'm sorry but it is totally unfair and non-ethic about how a democratic/healthy/humanist world should work.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright, guys, lets all calm down in here. It's just wrestling.

Cheers


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

CovidFan said:


> Yes, I understand that. It's stupid. Even disregarding that. Please explain kicking out of the MBFYB afterward right after kicking out of the Big Rig.


False finishes are fine in big moments. These are two of the best tag teams of all-time. This is the one time they can go all out and go above and beyond.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Man after WM. Really feels like WWE has the momentum and AEW is just eh.


You do realise that post mania season for WWE is always terrible?



CovidFan said:


> I don't understand how people can call a match where this dude kicks out of his own teams finisher plus More Bang For Your Buck a "banger" or even good. I loved seeing TYB's get a taste of their own medicine but this overkill kick out spam is lame and takes me out of it. Great match if you hate wrestling.


K thxx bye Cornette


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> False finishes are fine in big moments. These are two of the best tag teams of all-time. This is the one time they can go all out and go above and beyond.


or they just say "fuck psychology, let's be superhuman and make this a joke". Anyways, enough with the circular argument. I'm happy you liked the match. I thought it was meh and that's ok


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

FTR are so over as babyfaces - can't wait for the rubber match. Hopefully will be a gimmick match 

Overall pretty good show, had some good wrestling and good segments - furthered quite a few stories today - it also seems like TK is trying to make people want to watch Rampage


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Alright, guys, lets all calm down in here. It's just wrestling.
> 
> Cheers


That why we are here, to discuss wrestling! In which is what I been doing until a certain stupid idiot started, just look at the thread and you see he was the one that started in which last time I checked is called flaming.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really enjoyable show..per usual for the Dub.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That why we are here, to discuss wrestling! In which is what I been doing until a certain stupid idiot started, just look at the thread and you see he was the one that started in which last time I checked is called flaming.



Flaming back is not how to solve the problem.


Lets just all hug and go fuck each other up in our backyards, not in here


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That why we are here, to discuss wrestling! In which is what I been doing until a certain stupid idiot started, just look at the thread and you see he was the one that started in which last time I checked is called flaming.


Ur the one who is obviously flaming lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Stop.

It's over and done with, we don't need to add fuel to the fire.

Would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good match. Would have been better if it had been for the AEW tags.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> Flaming back is not how to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> Lets just all hug and go fuck each other up in our backyards, not in here


Are you condoning, an

OUTLAW MUDSHOW?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Flaming back is not how to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> Lets just all hug and go fuck each other up in our backyards, not in here


Indeed. They are taking wrestling way too seriously, there is nothing wrong with voicing your thoughts but when its too the point where someone wants to cancel you for your thoughts, thats just crossing the line. 

I always respect the opinions of others here btw.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> FTR had probably the two best tag matches of the year so far in a span of five days. Tag wrestling is alive and well. Great role playing in that match and the Bucks did the right thing in giving FTR their win back and letting them carry on their momentum.


I always knew they had it in them.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm back from my banned. Oh and that was a great main event


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Blackpool Combat Club will be one of AEW biggest merch sellers. And it makes sense when you have a life long wrestling fan like TK booking the show. 

He knows guys like Mox and BD are so far over, that putting titles on them would add nothing of value. So he’s been able to create a way to use their star power, keep them over; give them something fresh that helps them and the young guys they wrestle. It’s very simple logical booking.

Then you got the Bucks, who could lose every match and it wouldn’t matter bc they are main eventers for the matches they put on. Result doesn’t matter. So putting FTR over, keeping them hot - again smart booking.

Wardlow being booked like a monster tiger, teasing that he will one day escape his cage is good booking.

When you have this much talent, as long as the booking makes sense then it’s impossible to have a bad show and TK is killing it


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like Blackpool Combat Club will be one of AEW biggest merch sellers. And it makes sense when you have a life long wrestling fan like TK booking the show.
> 
> He knows guys like Mox and BD are so far over, that putting titles on them would add nothing of value. So he’s been able to create a way to use their star power, keep them over; give them something fresh that helps them and the young guys they wrestle. It’s very simple logical booking.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking about it. Blackpool Combat Club could be the new Bullet Club. Once they start expanding and be represented in AEW, ROH and beyond maybe it could take over in a similar fashion.

I know they've got a shirt. Bryan, Mox and co better start wearing it. Regal is the exception.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes you need to be banned. You are ruining the people's experience here...if it persists next weeks I am out of this shit.


Mods won’t stop them, nothing we can do except deal with it or leave. I took a break from here hoping we’d have some quality discussion eventually but it’s just more throwing shit at the wall as usual.

Some of you would watch boxing or MMA and see a guy get knocked out down and mauled and then walk back to his corner and come back out for the next round and say he lacks psychology. You know what’s allowing these guys to take these moves and kick out and come back to win? Adrenaline, hunger, desire to win. All aspects of combat is that separate the good from the great.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

While i love the group of wrestlers and the stable, I can't get over the Blackpool combat name. Maybe it sounds different and sexier to people outside the UK. It's honestly one of the worst stable names I ever heard. It dresses up Blackpool far more than it should be. 

That's enough though, after all, the first rule of course is not talk about blackpool combat club.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The great:
FTR vs the bucks was awesome 

The good
Joe murdering Max castor
Jay lethal continuing to be used
Dean vs spears simply cause they did something different with wardlow helping Dean win

The meh
Christian vs Cole. Face Christian is so boring and Cole is also boring. And redragon vs JE is boring 
The women's match
The Eddie promo. I wanted more from it

The bad
Another fucking death match that isn't needed. 

The ugly
The tables match with the can hardly move boys. And this fucking feud refusing to die


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Really enjoyed that Dynamite

keeping in mind i skipped half the women’s match and i skipped all of the Hardy’s match - personal preferences WINS AGAIN! XD

Bucks / FTR 2 was great

Jade is getting better on the mic

rest of the show was fun - Wardlow is so over

gonna enjoy my morning now reading this thread to see why i shouldn’t have enjoyed the show xD xD xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking LOL @TeamFlareZakk doesn‘t see the irony i suppose

stupid xD


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking LOL @TeamFlareZakk doesn‘t see the irony i suppose
> 
> stupid xD
> 
> View attachment 120031


Bro, just the fact that Samoa Joe is more known as a TNA guy though! 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> It's amazing how the same people sit in this thread, whining and bitching non-stop for two hours, week in, week out.
> 
> At what point do you get a grip of your life, stop wasting your time and accept that maybe AEW just isn't for you?


to think, at the start of AEW i thought you were a hater

yet, you’ve made the most sense in this thread so far xD

well, you and a couple of the other positive peeps of course


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> to think, at the start of AEW i thought you were a hater
> 
> yet, you’ve made the most sense in this thread so far xD
> 
> well, you and a couple of the other positive peeps of course


Of course its not hating, Im just calling it as it is! Awesome Samoa Joe debut btw but that match perhaps should of been quicker and more one sided since its Samoa Joe vs just merely Max Caster.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

This show had over an hour of wrestling, a stark contrast to Raw's 37 minutes in three hours.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

septurum said:


> This show had over an hour of wrestling, a stark contrast to Raw's 37 minutes in three hours.


That’s a very loose definition of the term “wrestling”.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR vs. The F*cks of Youth.








Kudos to BOTH teams.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

- Massive pop for Cole in a great tactical match against Christian Cole. Cheeky eye poke to give Cole the win. Crowd were pumped. Page comes out and we have a Texas Death Match. Crowd chanting "Cowboy shit" Cole looks shaken.

- Wardlow Security alert posters around the ring .

- Samoa Joe with a HUGE pop. I don't think he was impressed with Caster either!!

- I like the guy with Lethal, both gave a proper promo. 

- "How you doin' Tony you old prick" - MJF arrives to watch Spears v Dean. I liked Spears in this, he's very entertaining in ring. It was great that Spears stopped the pin after his neck breaker, Wardlow breaks through and costs him the match. Should have pinned him Shaun.

 - Eww! Sammy and Tay...already sick of these two. Please stop. This isn't NXT 2.0.

- Sports Entertainment time!! "We gonna talk now". Kingston is top 3 promo in the industry today!

- Ass-tastic! 

- TABLES!

- OOOHH! Jamie and Toni - Stardom-tastic!

- Owen Hart tourny - BUT Julie, your a face! Good match overall, I hope they keep with Julie's story. Let Shida have Deeb.

- Awesome! It's the best two tag teams in America. Great match and very entertaining. Crowd were on their feet.


Organic mic work, great in-ring, backstage segments, good card, builds and story. AEW knows wrestling, ask the crowd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LongPig666 said:


> - Massive pop for Cole in a great tactical match against Christian Cole. Cheeky eye poke to give Cole the win. Crowd were pumped. Page comes out and we have a Texas Death Match. Crowd chanting "Cowboy shit" Cole looks shaken.
> 
> - Wardlow Security alert posters around the ring .
> 
> ...


Spears has somehow gotten better Over the last year

he funnily floundered when Cody was on top - and they are friends

but more and more as Cody’s control diminished he’s been showing personality and he is really solid in the ring

I ALMOST want to see Wardlow fight Spears as much as MJF - that is a testament to how well he played his role


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Spears has somehow gotten better Over the last year
> 
> he funnily floundered when Cody was on top - and they are friends
> 
> ...


Agree. I don't know how long the MJF/Wardlow thing is going to last but (in the meantime) it would be good to see Spears get some credibility by beating some mid-carders before Wardlow destroys him in some kind of last stand situation. I wouldn't want to see Wardlow just Powerbomb Spears, although that would be ironically tasty


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Great Dynamite epidode. Best since Februrary i think.
It had some Crash TV vibes with all the outside of the ring footage that happend during the show.

Forgot to say...FTR is one of the best tag teams of this Era. From classics in NXT to tonights main event. Really great stuff.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

First time I've watched a full AEW weekly show in a while, was very good.

Enjoyed Cole v Christian, I'm not sure if they've been interacting much recently, but it felt kinda heatless, but still it was a fun tv match between two wrestlers I'm a big fan of, can't complain about that.

Just can't get into Adam Page, and I've genuinely tried. I think its the buckshot lariat. It really annoys me.

The tables match was a mess unfortunately. Table matches always suck and this combined with some classic lolaew fuckery made for difficult viewing. In 2022 the Hardy's should be squashing 90% of their opponents and putting over the bigger teams in ladder matches i.e. FTR and the Bucks. They shouldn't be having competitive matches with the Butcher and the Blade.

I'm enjoying the one eyed evil cheerleader shtick Julia Hart has going on.

Looks like Wheeler Yuta is bailing on OC, good, he deserves better.

The shawn spears/mjf/wardlow stuff was meh, wardlow and spears are not over with me.

FTR v the Bucks, the reason I watched this week, was great as expected.

Overall a very good show.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They need a better opponent for Thunder Rosa's first title defense ...


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I thought last night's show overall was "good, not great"...but the main event was amazing, and made the episode a must watch. I'm not really into star ratings, but if I had to give the tag title match one, it would be five stars. Just awesome tag team wrestling from start to finish, and it was good to see the Bucks in serious mode, rather than doing all their goofy crap.

Contrasting that was the tables match. I hate tables matches in general because the concept is so contrived. This just was not a good match, either in work or booking. The Hardys looked particularly awful, old, and banged up. Matt and Jeff are one of my all-time favorite tag teams, but if they keep having matches like this, the shine will wear off far too quickly.

Chrstians vs Cole was a particularly strong match that told a good story. Also good to see Joe looking strong in his AEW debut. I'm not sure I quite get what they're trying to achieve with all this ROH crossover though, since the ROH PPV made it seem like the two companies would be fairly separated. I'm guessing we'll be seeing more of this until ROH secures a programming slot of its own? Time will tell. I do like where they're going with Wheeler Yuta's storyline.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A good wrestling Dynamite, more than a storytelling one, with the exception of BCC and Wardlow of course.

Samoa Joe looked good in the ring, but I hope he's not wrestling often. Let him be a special attraction. Max Caster is getting over quickly. He's gonna have to start getting some notable wins.

Good to hear that this Adam Cole feud will end next week.

Unsurprisingly, when you have Hikaru Shida in the token women's match, the match is good enough for TV. She carried Julia Hart. Serena Deeb coming out with the chair and their little staredown was the most exciting thing in the division in a while, which shows you how poor it's been booked even with the title change. Nyla Rose was just an awful, awful choice for Rosa's first feud.

Great main event. A little too flashy with the finisher kickouts but there's not much bad you can say about it. Will be interesting to see how FTR breaks off from the Pinnacle formally.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some photos from the show. WrestleTix has it as 5,683 tickets sold, up from 5,611 last time there (which had that Elite vs. Dark Order elimination match, Shida vs. Serena in probably AEW's GOAT non-hardcore women's match, and Sammy vs. Ethan Page for the TNT belt). Any remaining seats were production kills.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

my favorute match was shida-julia hart but it could have been a lot better if julia had taken advantage of the hurt leg


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

-More of THAT Adam Page. See this clip to see my actual reaction during the promo:




-I'm enjoying the BCC, but I still don't think they should have stopped Danielson's heel run in the middle of it. 
-Hardys match.....what the fuck was that? That was borderline Big Swole match bad. Again, I don't need to see a mid 40s Jeff Hardy continue to wreck his body. Run the Bucks program already so they can carry them to a passable match.
-Skipped all the women's stuff.
-Replace Justin Roberts with Bobby Cruise. I always thought Roberts fucking sucked and I don't need more WWE leftovers in AEW, thanks.
-Can't wait for the drama when Meltzer calls this FTR/Bucks match the 2022 Midnight Express/R'n'R.
-The hockey spot needs to be retired from wrestling permanently.
-Great match though! Love me some tag wrestling!

Overall a good show from the stuff I watched.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could be said that yesterday for the first time, Hangman appeared to have the confidence of world champion and didn't act the underdog. Hopefully this moves him into stage two of his reign, a more dominant champ.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Skermac said:


> my favorute match was shida-julia hart but it could have been a lot better if julia had taken advantage of the hurt leg


Speaking of Julia Hart, it appears a black mass appears to be growing under the eye patch, similar to what Black has on his eye/face. Is this the evil growing within Julia?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Could be said that yesterday for the first time, Hangman appeared to have the confidence of world champion and didn't act the underdog. Hopefully this moves him into stage two of his reign, a more dominant champ.


I definitely perked up when he pie faced Cole and told him to look at him when he talks to him. 


That and the last line were nice touches on this new found confidence.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Wtf is going on. 

Several backstage 
brawls, fuckery during matches, eliminated opponents winning matches. Not only that but world title match booked for next week, tag title match booked for next week. Both matches ignoring the league table. 

Tony Khan is back on the herbs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Could be said that yesterday for the first time, Hangman appeared to have the confidence of world champion and didn't act the underdog. Hopefully this moves him into stage two of his reign, a more dominant champ.


it was the face push and the ‘look at the when i’m talking to you’

but people have been missing he’s been getting more confident - last time he was 3 on 1, he took his belt off and whupped Redragon and Adam Cole

at some point… he’ll get TOO confident / near future maybe - after Cole


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Speaking of Julia Hart, it appears a black mass appears to be growing under the eye patch, similar to what Black has on his eye/face. Is this the evil growing within Julia?


definite ‘goop’ seeping out under the patch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My thoughts on last night's show: 
1) FTR and The Bucks tore it down. Fantastic match, as expected. 
2) The Hardys are really starting to show their age. Wow that tables match was rough to watch. 
3) Wardlow continues to be one of the most exciting things on the show. 
4) Max Caster's rap on Joe was fire. I really want The Acclaimed to get more of a push because they are one of the best acts in the company. 
5) Julia Hart is still green as grass
6) Christian Vs. Cole was a nice match.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Great Dynamite, I felt like they needed to deliver a banger so close after a solid Mania and they delivered. Can't beat these hot AEW crowds, they really do elevate it for the viewers at home.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will she rename herself Julia Blackhart?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Begrudgingly decided to watch Young Bucks vs FTR and while it wasn't a bad match, it was fine, I don't see how this is one of the greatest tag team matches of all time like so many are saying? There was nothing different that we haven't seen a thousand times before, it was just a decent match, nothing else to it really


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I don't hate it. They are on a roll right now and doing some of the best work of their career in-ring lately.


I'm enjoying this push FTR are getting. The match against the Briscoes cemented their status as the best tag team in the world. They are going to be good as babyfaces, and they are over as hell with the crowds. I can see Redragon beating Fred Flintstone and Dino for the AEW tag team titles on Dynamite next week, then quickly losing them to FTR at the next PPV. FTR is hot right now, and they should be triple champions.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Show quality has improved
Sammy was put on mini picture during commercial break which was a big thumbs-up from me.
FTR and the Bucks was the highlight, that was alot of fun.
Jade is such a cash cow, im cool with her being the main attraction going forward with Omega recovering. 
Wheeler Yuta has significantly grown on me as of late, he's done playing the geek.
Think we're getting punk joe in the Owen hart tournament


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Let us never have another Tables Match ever again. The Hardys moving around like delusional brothers over forty in their outfits from when they were both in their twenties..the match was, SUBPAR. Maybe they both signed the six month contract similar to Lio Rush’s deal.

Maybe we are not that lucky. 

An article from SRS stated that Matt was quoted saying “I’ve extended my contract with AEW, I’m going to be there a little longer…”. It reallysounds a little like “a little longer” is not for multiple years at least. It could also mean the six month deals that some have had. We can only pray OR contact the devil that Matt & Jeff are gone by the start of 2023.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


Sad Panda said:


> Speaking of Julia Hart, it appears a black mass appears to be growing under the eye patch, similar to what Black has on his eye/face. Is this the evil growing within Julia?


Yes wonder how much gonnaa grow, may cover all his face in a couple of months.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

FTR vs The Young Bucks match was really good. I'm very surprised that the Young Bucks decided to have a real match for once, they did good in this match and if they performed like this could actually be taken seriously as a tag team. The kiss on the cheek from FTR was great.

The Hardys need to get away from the TLC stuff as quickly as possible. The table match was terrible from a booking standpoint having the eliminated guy win the match, but even the performances were bad. Time for the Hardys to be Broken for a while so they can focus more on absolutely wonderful character work and save the last 2 or 3 TLC matches for right before they retire as a sendoff tour.

Samoa Joe good signing. Inevitably will be booked poorly most likely.


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

That Hardys Match was such a mess. I was surprised that nobody got seriously injured. Who knows how long the Hardys can take that much punishment to their Bodies. It was sad to watch. Im surprised of the People who celebrated this Match like it was a Hardys Match from 10 years ago. They looked slow and hurt and could have seriously hurt each other not to forget the numerous botches. They need to save these gimmick matches and big moves for special occasions. These matches are really exposing them ruining their nostalgia, credibility, and believability, but ya know got get those ratings up.


----------

